# Q about transits at Singapore Airport....



## saritabear (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok folks....my brain is hurting with all the preparations for the big move and I can't work this one out.
We are flying to Auckland via Singapore with Singapore airlines. When we get to singapore do we go through immigration and baggage reclaim or do we just mull about in the airport and then check in again at the desks sans bags or will we need to check in anywhere at all? There was some mention somewhere of already having boarding cards.
The singapore website said to go through immigration and collect bags and then check in at gates. The transit hotel website said don't go through immigration etc as then you won't be able to get to the hotels. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaagh. Brain freeze  .

sensible help needed fellow forumers.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

saritabear said:


> Ok folks....my brain is hurting with all the preparations for the big move and I can't work this one out.
> We are flying to Auckland via Singapore with Singapore airlines. When we get to singapore do we go through immigration and baggage reclaim or do we just mull about in the airport and then check in again at the desks sans bags or will we need to check in anywhere at all? There was some mention somewhere of already having boarding cards.
> The singapore website said to go through immigration and collect bags and then check in at gates. The transit hotel website said don't go through immigration etc as then you won't be able to get to the hotels. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaagh. Brain freeze  .
> 
> sensible help needed fellow forumers.


Depends on your tickets, and the time between flights. 
Assumming you are flying on a LHR-AKL ticket with stopover in in SIN, you don't need to clear customs/enter Songapore.
When you checkin in the UK with Singapore Airlines ask them if your luggage is checked though to Auckland, and for boarding passes for SIN-AKL sector, they will give you instructions for your transit in Changi Airport. Usually luggage is checked though to AKL, and you are also given a boarding pass for the SIN-AKL sector and remain in transit at Changi Airport.
Changi Airport is modern and huge with plenty to do for transit passenagers. Home - Changi Airport
Transit hotel Transit Hotel - Changi Airport


----------

